# Large Speas Wood Slat & Iron Hoop Barrel



## CreekWalker (Mar 29, 2017)

Was in a local antique shop lately, spotted this seemingly plain old barrel. I saw the top down in the bottom of it and pulled it out to see if it had local markings. It did! Pretty cool Memphis artifact and probably made by the Chickasaw Cooperage Co. , (barrel manufacturer). https://www.antique-bottles.net/sho...ll-Chickasaw-Cooperage-Co&highlight=Chickasaw ,


----------



## CreekWalker (Mar 29, 2017)

The complete barrel.


----------



## nhpharm (Mar 30, 2017)

That's pretty cool!  Not sure if it is still a thing but for a while Speas stuff was pretty hot.


----------



## CreekWalker (Mar 31, 2017)

In a mall in Jackson, for $245, a Speas collector could store a lot of padded bottles in it!


----------

